# Second Skin SPL Tiles and Luxury Liner Pro



## phildog33 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey guys

I used about 200 sqf of Second Skin Material to sound deaden my Subaru Outback wagon... and I was extremelly happy with the results.

I started with stripping the car compeltely down to the metal, and putting about 120 SPL tiles all over the floor, doors, trunk and ceiling.

The tiles were small and easy to work with and we were able to layer the edges, one over the other, like small bricks and really cover the entire car.
The roof was a little difficult on my car, because of the glass sunroof, but we were still able to use the tiles in the back

Once this was all done and rolled down... we sprayed the Tiles with some of Anthony's SecondSkin adhesive, and sprayed the backside of the Luxury Liner Pro rolls.... and layed down around 75 sqf of this LLP material as a sound dampener.

The car became extremely quiet and really thick! The floor and carpeting barely went on... but it did... the carpet went back in... Seats and console and trim back in and sound system going on.

The car is like a coffin, road noise is minimal.. everything feels so much more structural and sound. I really really recommend the Second Skin products... Here are some pictures

I am doing the install with some great installers in Brooklyn and they are doing a good job with fabricating panels and touching up all the small details.
I recommend them.


----------



## splnissan (May 28, 2009)

looking good


----------

